# Western Ohio Walleye Club 2008 Schedule



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Found on another site, thought it might get some views here.

Sorry so late but I wanted to wait until everything was
final. Here are the dates for Western Ohio Walleye Club Tournaments
C.J. Brown May 4th
Tappan Lake June 22nd
Alum Creek July 13th
Buckeye Lake September 21st
Our Championship @ Indian Lake November 1st and 2nd
All tournaments run from 7:00am till 3:00pm
For info email me @ [email protected]

John Clark


----------



## saugeye_nut (Apr 7, 2007)

lets get the lines tight. come on spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

saugeye_nut said:


> lets get the lines tight. come on spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I second that. I fish The WRWA series and can not wait.


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks for info, was unable to make it to the meeting in jan so i gald to see this. I finally talked my dad into fishing the wowc this year!


----------



## pumper (Jan 20, 2007)

you and dad will enjoy this circuit, great bunch of guys, good luck


----------



## saugeyemarc (Jan 27, 2008)

if your looking for the entry forms in PDF or would like the PDF version of the Western Ohio Walleye News that goes out to WOWC members E-Mail me at [email protected]


----------

